# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصدار الاكرف الانشادي بمشاركة المنشد بسام شمص.. قريباً !!

## نادِ عليًا

إصدار الاكرف الانشادي بمشاركة المنشد بسام شمص.. قريباً !! 




آخر المعلومات التي وصلت لنا أن الإصدار الموسيقي القادم سوف يكون بمشاركة الشيخ حسين الأكرف بستة قصائد و بسام شمص بثلاث قصائد و قصيدة واحدة مشتركة ((دويتو)) .. سوف يكون التسجيل و المكساج لدى ستوديو فايف لفلز بقيادة المهندس حسام يسري .. و قد علمنا نحن صفحة رواديد و منشدين الشيعة أنَّ الآلات الموسيقية التي سوف تُستخدم في الإصدار سوف تكون جديدة و لأول مرة تُستخدم في الإصدارات الشيعية .. تمنياتنا للمنشدين الشيخ حسين الأكرف و بسام شمص بالتوفيق ..!

----------


## فارس المنتظر

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجة ياكريم*

*بتوفيق ياشيخنا الحبيب الشيخ حسين الاكراف*

*مشكور اخي على الخبر في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن بانتظار الأصدار

----------


## ليلاس

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..*

*يسلمووا أخوي ع الخبر ..*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

شكرا لكم للمرور .. ^_^

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

بإنتظااار الاصداار 
بس خساره فييه موسيقى ..  :(

تسلم ع الطررح 
لا خلا ولا عدم
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## نادِ عليًا

شكرا للمرور....

----------

